# Is this real I do flex, but not whole foods



## Tesla P100d (May 25, 2019)

I’m getting offers up to $200w/tips? My second question. Is it like Flex if I complete the block I’m done or is in like the video I saw that it stated that “if an order comes in and I’m near by I will be instructed to go back to the store” wtf lol.


----------



## Uber burn in hell (Mar 24, 2019)

I’ve gotten them too. But I hate delivering food. If I ever do I let you know👍


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

That is an instant off, when you are done, you are done. On a scheduled block if you complete the deliveries and there is less than 30 min left you are done. Otherwise you are *supposed* to go back. I usually always do to grab another offer or block.


----------



## Uber burn in hell (Mar 24, 2019)

UberPasco said:


> That is an instant off, when you are done, you are done. On a scheduled block if you complete the deliveries and there is less than 30 min left you are done. Otherwise you are *supposed* to go back. I usually always do to grab another offer or block.


Realllllyy so its not like I can bust it out in 30 minutes and go home huh? Are each stop huge amounts of bags? Or are they quick deliveries? Is it $200 worth of groceries for each stop? Thanks I appreciate it I'm always afraid of excepting not knowing what I'm getting into. My brother was like" ya for that kind of offer ppl each stop is a weeks worth of goods and the tips are BS.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

The screenshot shows 9 stops ( 1 stop for pickup) for about 1.5 hrs PLUS 9 TIPS! You are easily looking at $30-$45 extra.. $200 worth of groceries at Whole Foods is two cloth bags, lol. But usually total bags for any route don't exceed 25-30, and they aren't crammed full like they do with Fresh. Most stops are 1 - 4 bags. PS. Stop listening to your brother, he seems a little off. :biggrin:


----------



## Uber burn in hell (Mar 24, 2019)

UberPasco said:


> The screenshot shows 9 stops ( 1 stop for pickup) for about 1.5 hrs PLUS 9 TIPS! You are easily looking at $30-$45 extra.. $200 worth of groceries at Whole Foods is two cloth bags, lol. But usually total bags for any route don't exceed 25-30, and they aren't crammed full like they do with Fresh. Most stops are 1 - 4 bags. PS. Stop listening to your brother, he seems a little off. :biggrin:


So that offer was $26 + 35-50 in tips... &#129300; money sounds good but seems like a lot more work than FLEX. $80-120 block never takes more than 90 minutes with a personal record of 20 minutes. I will give it a try one of these days... I get offers from one of the richest zip code in the USA ironically. When I was doing rideshare these people never tip and are so entitled I could even put it into words and I drive a 70k brand new car. No bragging just so you see what I mean. My friend has a Rug cleaning business and he refuses to take business from this town because they are so difficult to deal with... anyways thanks for the info... I will give a shot next time a $210 offer($30 from Amazon) pops and I will let you know.


----------



## astros1969 (Apr 29, 2015)

Uber burn in hell said:


> Realllllyy so its not like I can bust it out in 30 minutes and go home huh? Are each stop huge amounts of bags? Or are they quick deliveries? Is it $200 worth of groceries for each stop? Thanks I appreciate it I'm always afraid of excepting not knowing what I'm getting into. My brother was like" ya for that kind of offer ppl each stop is a weeks worth of goods and the tips are BS.


9 stops instant offer. You won't make near $200. More like $90.


----------



## Uber burn in hell (Mar 24, 2019)

astros1969 said:


> 9 stops instant offer. You won't make near $200. More like $90.


Thanks ya some offers come down to $20 tip each stop and I don't see that in a town where the lowest income bracket starts at 150k a year. Isn't that amazing! That's why they have money I guess lol


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

That route would pay better than any flex route. I've only had 1-2 stop routes and they usually pay about 50$. Add on another 50 in tips at least for that many stops.


----------

